# I cant get out!!!!



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

An airline captain was breaking in a new flight attendant.

The route they were flying had a stay-over in another city, so upon their arrival, the captain showed the flight attendant the best place for airline personnel to eat, shop and stay overnight.

The next morning as the crew was waiting for the van back to the airport, the captain noticed the new flight attendant was missing. He knew which room she was in and called her room wondering what happened to her. She answered the phone, sobbing, and said she couldn't get out of her room.

"You can't get out of your room?" the captain asked, "Why not?"

The flight attendant replied, "There are only three doors in here," she cried, "one is the bathroom, one is the closet, and one has a sign on it that says "Do Not Disturb!!"


----------

